# Visual testing has been disabled?



## Jimi... (Jun 14, 2006)

I just installed ATITool on my new PC and I get that error message. My specs are as follows:

DFI CFX3200 DR
2GB G.Skill HZ4000
Opteron 170
NEC 20WGX TFT

I'm using the ATI 6.5 drivers that came out last month.


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 12, 2006)

I had the same problem with my Mobility Radeon X600se. However I fixed it by doing the following:
1 Go to run and type regedit
2 HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SOFTWARE > ATI TECHNOLOGIES.
3 Then right click on ATI TECHNOLOGIES > Permissions
4 UNder the Group and Usernames make sure ALL profiles have Full control enabled.
4b (After you click apply one of them might revert but this does not matter)
5 Then exit regedit and go to System > Hardware > device settings > and go to ATI tool.
6 UNnistall Hardware and after this uninstall the ATI tool application.
Download the latest one and reinstall.

Worked for me.


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 12, 2006)

I also downloaded the catalyst drivers again after I changed the permissions and after I unistalled the ATI tool but before I reinstalled.


----------

